# What you got to swap



## nellsbellzz (6 Mar 2020)

Hi cleaning out shed got three sets of wheels 1 giant ,1 axis ,1 unknown all shimano 10 speed 1 set has brand tyres collection only B262hw


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2020)

(Most of) This...




I had to buy the chain tensioner, seatpost, brake callipers and headset. Everything else was just lying around waiting to be used! 

I liked the bike more than I thought I would and have ridden thousands of kms on it. I have put a better headset, a different saddle, and 2 new bottle cages on since the photo was taken. I have also swapped the cheapo callipers for some quality Campagnolo ones that I salvaged from another of my bikes.


----------



## nellsbellzz (6 Mar 2020)

What size is it please


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2020)

nellsbellzz said:


> What size is it please


Sorry, I am keeping it! (I thought that you were just curious what kind of bits and pieces people had lying around at home...)


----------



## nellsbellzz (6 Mar 2020)

No looking to swap


----------



## davidphilips (8 Mar 2020)

Very nice build ColinJ, Whats the gearing front ring looks very big for a single?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2020)

nellsbellzz said:


> No looking to swap


Ah, ok - I misunderstood you.



davidphilips said:


> Very nice build ColinJ, Whats the gearing front ring looks very big for a single?


It's 52/19, so about a 72 inch gear.

It's good for my flatter rides. I have done quite a few flat/flattish imperial and metric centuries on it. I can get up 5% climbs ok, struggle up a few hundred metres of 8% or just about survive 100 metres at 10-12% - anything longer and/or steeper than that and I have to walk. It's a perfect gear for 24-32 kph (15-20 mph).


----------



## davidphilips (8 Mar 2020)

Thanks ColinJ, Old saying a copy is the best praise you can get and my next bike build will have to be like yours,.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Thanks ColinJ, Old saying a copy is the best praise you can get and my next bike build will have to be like yours,.


I like the frame but wish it had horizontal dropouts so I could do away with the chain tensioner. When the chain is new (as in the photo) it fits with the tensioner barely deflecting the chain but after only a couple of hundred kms the chain starts to sag without the tensioner's help. It isn't a big deal, but the bike transmission is lovely and quiet with a new chain.


----------

